# Scheduled Site Downtime - Evening 6-20-2007 - Postponed



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm waiting on confirmation from the data center regarding some extensive hardware tests. To run them, they have to take the server offline for a few hours. This is expected to start at about 1AM NY time, and last a few hours.

I probably won't be able to give notice when they start.

Site should be back up in a few hours.

Sorry about this.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 20, 2007)

It's gotta be done!


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Jun 20, 2007)

Good luck guys.  I hope everything goes smoothly.  This is a great site please handle with care.

Thanks,
sensei Tom


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 20, 2007)

rescheduled to the 22nd, early morning. 

Third times the charm?


----------

